# Possible scam? (Dish Audit Team phone call ...)



## aaronbud (Nov 3, 2006)

I just got home and had a message from "Dish Network" saying that they needed to run a test on my receivers, and to call them back. Seems funny to me. Anyone else get such a call?
Phone # 1-888-309-0370


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

aaronbud said:


> I just got home and had a message from "Dish Network" saying that they needed to run a test on my receivers, and to call them back. Seems funny to me. Anyone else get such a call?
> Phone # 1-888-309-0370


Audit??
888-309 is the exchange DN uses.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Call them back, if you don't they will shut you off.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

garys said:


> Call them back, if you don't they will shut you off.


And make sure all your receivers are at home and connected to TVs so you can read the requested information back to them. It definitely is *NOT A SCAM*.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

It's a _reverse_ scam -- if you don't call back, they come take your receivers.

Big Brother is watching...


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Multiple receivers ? Not connected to phonelines ? Call them back.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Nick said:


> It's a _reverse_ scam -- if you don't call back, they come take your receivers.
> 
> Big Brother is watching...


Not really Nick, From what I hear through the forums, what I hear will happen is they will shut off his service to make sure they have his complete attention, and if they don't get his attention in that manner, at a certain point after he ignores them long enough, they could possibly send an ECM (Electronic Counter Measure) command to all of the receivers in question therefore disabling them for life. Basically they can self destruct the receiver so it will never function again...


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Jason, I'm sorry you took my lame attempt at sarcastic humor literally. 

I should probably be less subtle. :sure:


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

aaronbud said:


> I just got home and had a message from "Dish Network" saying that they needed to run a test on my receivers, and to call them back. Seems funny to me. Anyone else get such a call?
> Phone # 1-888-309-0370


If you don't trust that number call their regular number. Probably it is the audit department.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

Googling that number does not come up with a match. It should if it's Dish's number, I would think.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

Taco Lover said:


> Googling that number does not come up with a match. It should if it's Dish's number, I would think.


It definitely is one of DishNetwork's phone numbers.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Nick said:


> Jason, I'm sorry you took my lame attempt at sarcastic humor literally.
> 
> I should probably be less subtle. :sure:


Sorry Nick, casualty of skimming posts, I suppose I should take more time while reading posts.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Where is the person though, lol..

You all probably just scared him off 

Should have just explained .. that it's DISH Network's AUDIT team is callng him more likely just to check on his receivers, that they are all "HIS" basically (and not shared with say others, elsewhere) 

He more likely just has more than 1 receiver.. possibly more then 2 receivers, etc - and .. as was mentioned.. NOT connected to the phone lines.. (or possibly NOT all of them anyhow)

And it's NOT the first time nor will be the last time they are practising this doing... 
It's common and wide-spread thing to do at DISH Network

They basically .. just want you to be home.. with all your receivers.. and they will ask you questions , such as providing to them some specific numbers from your System Information screen on each of your receiver..

If .. for any receiver.. those numbers are NOT provided to them.. .. or say, wrong numbers are given.. - they HAVE an abillity (.. and more likely WILL exercise it on the spot) to shut off your receivers / service on them.. right there .. ON the Spot!

It happened many times already to people...
And it's in your best interests, more likely .. to call them back ASAP.. and deal with it.. (look at it, as just another chore to deal with, .. just as going to the dentist for example, etc) 

There are other threads about this at this forum i am sure...
Here are couple of them for example:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=56966
and
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=44580

...
P.S. .. But where did you go anyhow.. lol.. - sometimes it irritates me somewhat .. - someone asking a question..and then it's like they're "gone".. "vanished" ..

Either they are just reading the replies.. or literary (?? - spelling) - Gone! 

In any case.. i hope my reply is somewhat helpful


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

Do they do this to see if you are calling back from a number where your receivers are supposed to be located, or just to see if they are all in one place?

Do they care if you have "moved"?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

kenglish said:


> Do they do this to see if you are calling back from a number where your receivers are supposed to be located, or just to see if they are all in one place?


Both... You could fail the audit if all of your receivers are not in the same place, as they are expected to be... or if the phone line they are connected to is not the one on record for your service location.



kenglish said:


> Do they care if you have "moved"?


While I haven't heard of any "movers" being caught by the audit team, I wouldn't be surprised if they put 2-and-2 together. If, for instance, your receivers are verified to be calling in from the proper on-record phone number but they notice that phone number is not in the area code where you have "moved" to, I would think this would be a problem.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Jason Nipp said:


> ... Basically they can self destruct the receiver so it will never function again...


Now THAT's memorable customer service!

John


----------



## aaronbud (Nov 3, 2006)

Darkman said:


> Where is the person though, lol..
> 
> You all probably just scared him off
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. No, I was not scared off, just wondering why dish would call me now after all these years. I have had 5-6 receivers for going on 10 years, with two of them only plugged to phone lines just recently to save on DVR fees. One of my recievers though, is in my camper in storage. The other is used for the back yard and is not hooked up at this time, should this be an issue? Seems I should be able to do what I want with MY receivers, hooked up or not. 
I would hardly think they would "shut me off" after 9+ years if I didn't return their phone call. If they were too, Directv has MLB and the Giants in HD. Life goes on..


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

They will turn them off. They may leave one working if you do not call. I personally know of one customer who had five receivers and only had a cell phone. 4 of the five were shut off and it was a nightmare to get them restarted.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

The "rules" we agree to are all well covered in the Customer Service Agreement.

_"... You agree that you will not directly or indirectly use a single account for the purpose of authorizing Services for multiple DISH Network receivers that are not all located in the same residence and connected to your same land-based telephone line. If we later determine that you did, we may disconnect your Services and, in addition to all other applicable fees, you agree to pay us the difference between the amounts actually received by us and the full retail price for the Services authorized for each DISH Network receiver on your account."_

If anyone cares to read it:
http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/about_us/residential_customer_agreement/index.shtml


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

maybe .. gather all your receivers together .. and then call 

They probably just picked you / on you .... randomly.. cuz you have so many receivers on your account.. (with only couple of them plugged to the phone line)


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

At the risk of hijacking the thread. Has anyone heard if D* is doing this? I have 5 receivers but only one is connected to a phone line.

Thanks


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

aaronbud said:


> ...Seems I should be able to do what I want with MY receivers, hooked up or not. ...


You and Dish have a contract. You should be able to do what *the contract* specifies, *not* what you "want" to do.


----------



## STDog (Mar 22, 2007)

aaronbud said:


> Thanks for the info. No, I was not scared off, just wondering why dish would call me now after all these years. I have had 5-6 receivers for going on 10 years, with two of them only plugged to phone lines just recently to save on DVR fees. One of my recievers though, is in my camper in storage. The other is used for the back yard and is not hooked up at this time, should this be an issue? Seems I should be able to do what I want with MY receivers, hooked up or not.


There is legal language in the Service agreement that says you don't actually own them. Kind of like the software license agreements from Microsoft (and others). None of this has been challenged in court yet either, so you may own them, and you may not. A court will have to decide. Most people don't have the time or money to find out.

At a minimum, they do seam to own the smart card, and take legal action to get it back.
The rest of the hardware was generally understood to be your's to do with as you please. Look at the old cases concerning modified VCII modules for C-Band, or the case concerning unencrypted satellite broadcasts (which led to most being encrypted and the VCII hacks), and cable decryption.

The DMCA appears to change some of that, but it's not been well tested in the courts.

You'll need to hook up the one in the back yard or remove it from your account. It's OK to have it, but you need to be able to show you have possession of it at the proper location on demand. Remember , E* is not bound to show cause. They can check up on you any time they like. They can also cancel your service at any time, for any/no reason.

The unused receiver in the camper needs to be removed from your account, since you need a different service for mobile use in a camper/RV. You can play innocent if you know the R00* and S00* number for it, and call the main number to remove it from the account. Say you put it in storage last week/month and didn't remember to call until you got your new bill.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

This particular part of Dish Network (The Audit Team) could care less if you are a good customer, how much you pay per month, how many years you have been paying, etc. They are set up to deal with criminals ... those that have several receivers on one account but do not have all of the receivers in one household per the residential agreement. Unfortunately they consider every customer they deal with as a criminal.

They will happily disable all of your receivers for any reason or no reason at all --- just because they think that you are a criminal. If they cannot "see" your receivers through the phone line they assume that those receivers are in other people's houses.

They will ask you the weirdest questions as a verbal lie detector ... they will ask you for documents that you never thought you would be sending to a satellite carrier. Some days they make INS/Homeland Security look like pussycats in the zeal that the audit team uses to pursue people.

Their mere existence should encourage customers to not have multiple receivers and to connect all receivers to a phone line - the "crimes" usually common to customers persecuted by the audit team (large number of disconnected receivers - with large being a relative number).

For all the things I can say good about E*/Dish Network ... and all of the things I can rationalize (such as being slow on development of certain features) ... I can find no way to excuse the tactics of the Audit Team. Looking for "criminals" is one thing --- but their "guilty until proven innocent (and then still guilty)" attitude is not excusable.

In my humble opinion ...


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

kdg454 said:


> The "rules" we agree to are all well covered in the Customer Service Agreement.
> 
> _"... You agree that you will not directly or indirectly use a single account for the purpose of authorizing Services for multiple DISH Network receivers that are not all located in the same residence and connected to your same land-based telephone line. If we later determine that you did, we may disconnect your Services and, in addition to all other applicable fees, you agree to pay us the difference between the amounts actually received by us and the full retail price for the Services authorized for each DISH Network receiver on your account."_
> 
> ...


What they ment there is IF you get caught, if not drive on:nono:


----------



## spdmonkey (Feb 5, 2006)

STDog said:


> The unused receiver in the camper needs to be removed from your account, since you need a different service for mobile use in a camper/RV. You can play innocent if you know the R00* and S00* number for it, and call the main number to remove it from the account. Say you put it in storage last week/month and didn't remember to call until you got your new bill.


Not quite sure why you would say this. Mobile service means driving and getting signal. Most RV'ers like myself just want to have their tv when they get where they are going. Myself I like to watch Speed while at the race track. I can tell you E* does not care about it being in an RV. The Audit team may have a different attitude. There is NO need or requirement to remove it from service. Thousands of us do that now with no problems. Just have your dish out and pointed when you call and use a cordless phone.

dave


----------



## STDog (Mar 22, 2007)

spdmonkey said:


> Not quite sure why you would say this. Mobile service means driving and getting signal. Most RV'ers like myself just want to have their tv when they get where they are going.


But that is not residential service, as defined by E* in the service agreement.
Neither it taking a receiver to a rented cabin or summer home.
In neither case is the unit at the physical location you told them it is.

Read the terms of the Agreement again. Get a lawyer/paralegal to help explain it if needed. But I think this line is pretty clear:


> You agree that you will not directly or indirectly use a single account for the purpose of authorizing Services for multiple DISH Network receivers that are not all located in the same residence and connected to your same land-based telephone line.


So in you camper,RV, or cabin is *not* the same residence nor is it connected to the same land line.

They have options for other users. A second account for the alternative location, and the option to "suspend" the account when you are not using it with a maintaince fee (used to be $5/mo).

The mobile service allow you to move the receiver location as you wish. If you want to buy Tracking hardware to use *while* moving that's your choice, and a separate 3rd party solution.


----------



## arlinv (Mar 1, 2007)

spdmonkey said:


> Not quite sure why you would say this. Mobile service means driving and getting signal. Most RV'ers like myself just want to have their tv when they get where they are going. Myself I like to watch Speed while at the race track. I can tell you E* does not care about it being in an RV. The Audit team may have a different attitude. There is NO need or requirement to remove it from service. Thousands of us do that now with no problems. Just have your dish out and pointed when you call and use a cordless phone.
> 
> dave


Dish's attitude about three years ago was exactly as stated. If you used a receiver in an RV you needed a separate account. You could activate/de-activate that receiver as frequently as needed when you traveled. I fought this battle with them when confronted with same call from the Audit Team. Most sub's don't have to deal with this. I was told that the reason I received the call, was that I didn't have a phone line connected to my receivers AND I had a DVR on my account. Until my recent upgrade to 622's, I had NEVER had a phone line connected in nearly 11 years with Dish. When I made the upgrade, I was weighing my 11 years versus the DirecTV philosophy of just paying for another receiver. To make my upgrade, I dealt directly with the Executive Communications Team. I specifically addressed this issue with them, and I was told that it was no longer the policy. In fact I have received a 322 receiver specifically for use in my RV.


----------



## sansha (Apr 27, 2007)

Re the summer home deal -- last year, I spent the autumn at a beach house. I bought a portable mount, called dish, took one of my receivers, and when I got to the beach house, Dish showed up to point my dish and hook me up. Come the end of my rental I packed up my receiver and went home. Because I have maintenance which includes one dish mover a year it didn't cost me any fees, and both the CSR who set me up and the Dish installer were perfectly okay with it, and totally helpful. When I got home I changed my address back.


----------



## AllieVi (Apr 10, 2002)

A dilemma for DISH is that the behavior of an excellent customer is no different than that of a potential thief (i.e., account stacker who shares service and costs with others).

*The excellent customer subscribes to lots of channels* (he/she wants them and the cost is no object). The thief does the same (why not get them if the cost is being shared, anyway?).

*The excellent customer has lots of receivers* (cost isn't an issue and he/she wants service in lots of places in the house). The thief also has lots of receivers (he/she needs them to share with friends who help pay the bill).

*The excellent customer always pays the bill on time *(it's not a problem to do so and maintaining a good credit rating is important). Ditto the thief (avoiding any run-in with DISH is important).

*The excellent customer has been with DISH for a long time* (he/she is a satisfied customer). The thief has, too (he/she has a good thing going and sees no reason to end it).

DISH's solution is to have each receiver phone home occasionally (mine do it once a month on a predictable schedule). The number of the phone line making the call can be compared with that on the account. Since the DISH number being called is toll-free, the originating number can't be blocked in the usual way.

As long as all the receivers _phone home_, there's no problem. DISH, justifiably, gets suspicious when they don't. The reasons may be perfectly valid, and that's what the call will resolve. Unfortunately, the people who make those calls can become abusive when the customer can't supply requested information.

Only DISH knows how much of a problem it has with thieves and how the audit process affects its excellent customers.


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

I have a somewhat related question. I've had my dish account associated with my home phone number for quite sometime. After getting my 622 last year, I switched my account phone number to reflect my cell phone since I'm almost always using my cell (away from home) when I have reason to talk to Dish. The problem is my 622 is connected using my home phone still. Will this be a problem in the future? This has been the setup since I got my 622 when it came out.

-- Going back on topic, my experience with the audit team was not as horrible as those I've read here. I returned the call, and we basically went from receiver to receiver telling them the info they seek and what room I have it set. Done with the call in about 7 minutes.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

airpolgas said:


> I have a somewhat related question. I've had my dish account associated with my home phone number for quite sometime. After getting my 622 last year, I switched my account phone number to reflect my cell phone since I'm almost always using my cell (away from home) when I have reason to talk to Dish. The problem is my 622 is connected using my home phone still. Will this be a problem in the future? This has been the setup since I got my 622 when it came out.


I'm not sure Dish has the ability to handle such a scenario cleanly. I believe that your phone number on the account is what they expect the receivers to dial-in from... so you could have a problem eventually.

You could ask them if they are able to note your account that the receivers are all connected to the same phone, your home phone, but that you may call them to talk via your cellphone as a secondary phone number.


----------



## STDog (Mar 22, 2007)

airpolgas said:


> -- Going back on topic, my experience with the audit team was not as horrible as those I've read here. I returned the call, and we basically went from receiver to receiver telling them the info they seek and what room I have it set. Done with the call in about 7 minutes.


Did you have any receivers not currently usable? Like in a camper/RV or not currently attached to a working TV?

Case in point, had Dish called me(and caught me at home) a few weeks ago, I would have been unable to see the output of one of my receivers. Why? The TV had no picture when I came home Sunday afternoon. It was Thursday before it was repaired and hooked back up.

Does the audit team consider such a situation?

Unusual, sure, but it did just happen to me. Luckily there was still a decent shop around, he wasn't backed up, and the fix was simple. It could have taken much longer for him to check out or get parts. And I had no reason to spend $200+ for a replacement, given that the repair was $50.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

AllieVi said:


> A dilemma for DISH is that the behavior of an excellent customer is no different than that of a potential thief (i.e., account stacker who shares service and costs with others).


You know... until reading your post I never thought of it like that. That was an excellent analysis. I've always understood the need to protect themselves from service thieves... but I never really thought how the average account stacker would actually have a similar customer profile to an excellent subscriber.

That makes it very tough for Dish to just "know" who is the thief and who is the loyal subscriber with lots of receivers, unless the receivers phone home regularly.


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

STDog said:


> Did you have any receivers not currently usable? Like in a camper/RV or not currently attached to a working TV?


I currently have 6 receivers, 4 of which are active on my account, two are under the bed at the time of the call (old 2700s). I think they are just concerned why I would have multiple receivers with at least one being a DVR in a single account (5 tuners, one is a 622). The other two inactive receivers were not even brought up in the call.

It might be different if one of my active receivers died on me and during the process of getting it repaired, I get the call. But a record of a call to tech support regarding said broken receiver might work well as an alibi (hypothetically).


----------



## STDog (Mar 22, 2007)

airpolgas said:


> I currently have 6 receivers, 4 of which are active on my account, two are under the bed at the time of the call (old 2700s). I think they are just concerned why I would have multiple receivers with at least one being a DVR in a single account (5 tuners, one is a 622). The other two inactive receivers were not even brought up in the call.


I wouldn't expect the inactive (i.e. not authorized to decrypt any programming) to even be mentioned.

But, I current have 3 active receivers, all single tuner and 1 is a PVR. (501, 4900, 301)Soon it'll be 4, when the youngest get a TV in her room. At some point I'd love to get a 721 for the main room (dual tuner would be nice) and move the 501 to the oldest's room. Only the main room has a phone jack anywhere near the receiver, and I'm not ready to put jacks in the wall for them.

If the newer PVRs didn't have that stupid PVR fee, I probably upgrade them through E*, but that fee was why I never bough a TiVO/RePlay. If it comes to it, I'll get and IR box for my computer and hook the $50 capture card up, ala MythTV instead. I'd much rather and integrated setup without the extra DtoA and AtoD conversion though., an the DD signal is much nicer (though I seldom record movies).

And would I then need to worry about the "A Team" bugging me, since I'd have 4 receivers (5, 6, or 8) tuners and only one would have a phone line 24/7.

Note, long time subscriber too, since early 1998. I still have my 3000 and "Dish300" dish and single output LNB in the shed. Longer term customer, since I had and Echostar C-band receiver and IRD. I'm not very impressed with how E* treats long time customers, but they have the best package for the money.


----------



## aaronbud (Nov 3, 2006)

So I got a second message from the audit team today. I returned there call from work, told the agent that when I got home I would be happy to "run their tests". This was around 1pm. At 3pm, my daughter calls me at work and says daddy I cant watch tv, all the channels are in red". I call dish back and ask for an explaination, and they said, "well we tried to contact you 3 times". I said, well I only received 2 messages, and the first one I thought was a sales pitch. I just called you back 2 hours ago to set up a time, and you cut me off? After 9+years, 5 boxes, and several upgrades and hundreds of $$$ you cut me off over a non call back? She said, "well, you have several boxes not connected to a phone line", I told her yes, and it's been that way for 6-7 years. She then said "well, this dept. is only a few years old. She finally apoligized and turned my boxes back on. The operator I got the third time was very polite and friendly. She walked me throught the steps one receiver at a time. I explained to her that one of my boxes was not connected as we use it primarily for camping or sometimes on the back patio. She asked me what type of camper I owned, and said that was fine. I also explained how my wife uses one of our DVR's as a VCR for our kids, only connecting it to the dish to record shows for them, otherwise it is in their bedroom on their tv. 
I am glad this is finally squared away, but I am still kinda of upset that they would shut me off (every box except my 622, even one of my 508's which is connected to a phone line). I guess they got us right where they want us. Sure got my attention.......I asked her how often to expect an audit and she said around every 2 years. At least next time I will know what to expect.


----------



## geoffinak (Mar 30, 2007)

Would be nice if that that contract deal worked both ways. They make sure your DVR works correctly and that I am able to watch the programs I choose. Instead I have to learn Ju Ju to get my DVR to work right and these idiots are worried if one or 2 dishes are hooked up. Maybe a little more effort on customer service and a little less into Dish Security System might make for happy customers. People tend to support good businesses and look around for loop holes for those who do not try hard enough to meet expectations of the Customer Service Agreement


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

> So I got a second message from the audit team today. I returned there call from work, told the agent that when I got home I would be happy to "run their tests". This was around 1pm. At 3pm, my daughter calls me at work and says daddy I cant watch tv, all the channels are in red". I call dish back and ask for an explaination, and they said, "well we tried to contact you 3 times". I said, well I only received 2 messages, and the first one I thought was a sales pitch. I just called you back 2 hours ago to set up a time, and you cut me off? After 9+years, 5 boxes, and several upgrades and hundreds of $$$ you cut me off over a non call back? She said, "well, you have several boxes not connected to a phone line", I told her yes, and it's been that way for 6-7 years. She then said "well, this dept. is only a few years old. She finally apoligized and turned my boxes back on. The operator I got the third time was very polite and friendly. She walked me throught the steps one receiver at a time. I explained to her that one of my boxes was not connected as we use it primarily for camping or sometimes on the back patio. She asked me what type of camper I owned, and said that was fine. I also explained how my wife uses one of our DVR's as a VCR for our kids, only connecting it to the dish to record shows for them, otherwise it is in their bedroom on their tv.
> I am glad this is finally squared away, but I am still kinda of upset that they would shut me off (every box except my 622, even one of my 508's which is connected to a phone line). I guess they got us right where they want us. Sure got my attention.......I asked her how often to expect an audit and she said around every 2 years. At least next time I will know what to expect.


.. told you so...


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

You didn't believe those of us that have gone through it, don't believe it will take 2 years either I figure in about 6mo. you will hear again.


----------



## AllieVi (Apr 10, 2002)

HDMe said:


> You know... until reading your post I never thought of it like that. ...


DISH needs to figure out a tactful way to explain those thoughts to its customers...


----------



## rtd2 (Oct 2, 2006)

This is NOT a SCAM I have 6 boxes and None of them are Connected to a phone line! (Dont have a Home phone------ My cell phone is UNLIMITED for 49.99 a month) I get a call from the Dish Audit Team every 6 months or so. Have for almost 2 years. As long as you can give them the info they ask you will be OKAY!


----------



## FourLizards (Nov 10, 2004)

Jason Nipp said:


> Not really Nick, From what I hear through the forums, what I hear will happen is they will shut off his service to make sure they have his complete attention...


So what happens if you're on a long vacation and can't read the info off your screen for them? It would really be a bummer if they shut the receivers off and nothing recorded while you're away.

At some point in the future, I will probably drop the landline phone in favor of a VOIP service. I'll just accept the $5 monthly fee, but I'll probably also start receiving audit calls. Those two "penalties" for having no phone line may make some customers contemplate alternatives to Dish.


----------



## AllieVi (Apr 10, 2002)

FourLizards said:


> So what happens if you're on a long vacation and can't read the info off your screen for them? It would really be a bummer if they shut the receivers off and nothing recorded while you're away.
> 
> At some point in the future, I will probably drop the landline phone in favor of a VOIP service. I'll just accept the $5 monthly fee, but I'll probably also start receiving audit calls. Those two "penalties" for having no phone line may make some customers contemplate alternatives to Dish.


You have a valid concern. I'm considering dropping my landline in favor of cell-only service and would be in the same predicament.

DISH needs to figure out a solution for the growing number of subscribers who don't have traditional phones.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

Dish has instructions for using VoiP. I believe you enter a prefix code for the receiver to dial (I think it is *98)


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

They SHOULD come out with an ethernet / WiFi adapter so our receivers (at least the ones with a USB port) can communicate over that. It could even be 2 -way - make the Dish Interactive apps - work much better. As it is - over dialup - I find them less than useless.


----------



## FourLizards (Nov 10, 2004)

BNUMM said:


> Dish has instructions for using VoiP. I believe you enter a prefix code for the receiver to dial (I think it is *98)


I don't think that code always works. I have a friend with Lingo and his 622 fails to make a connection. So he is charged the monthly fee. The $5 fee is less than the cost of a landline phone, but still, we shouldn't be punished for trying to save a little money by using VoIP.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

I sent email to Dish asking about them coming up with an internet solution - maybe some more of you might want to mention it as well ?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The internet "solution" is not one. There is no way for Dish to verify the geographical location via internet like they can by IDing your phone line. So this is simply not going to go away, unless and until there is some cheap technology that would allow them to locate a receiver via another type of connection.

About the only way I know right now... would be to put GPS in the LNB or dish on the roof... and have the receivers communicate that info via internet and if the info does not match for all receivers in your home then they audit you. Receivers that can talk to each other (via DishComm) could also simply shut down automatically if two receivers are not connected to the same location.

But I don't think this is coming to receivers anytime soon.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Yes it is - if all receivers at one location don't come back with the same info, you got a problem. I can think of very few cases in residential use where it wouldn't work. Certainly you can figure out ways of verifying that all receivers are coming from the same location. It most certainly COULD be a proof positive if / when everything goes to IPv6. 

BTW - ID ing a phoneline is no guarantee either, anymore not with local phone number portability / VoIP, etc..... Internet is just as valid as phonelines IMO.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Checking in via IP is workable but is not a final solution. Not everyone without a phone line has an ethernet network with 24/7 access. It is a a nice alternative for those without phones but _with_ some ISP connection, but not for everyone. The IP address each receiver reports in on should be enough to place them at the same location behind the same gateway ... if someone connects their receivers directly to the internet and gets separate IPs for each receivers it would throw off that tracking (these would be rare cases).

DISHComm is a possible solution (telling "extra" receivers to turn off if they can't see the primary receiver) but that assumes that DISHComm works in all situations and all DISHComm receivers in a household can see each other.

Neither IP nor DISHComm works with receivers without those functions. Until the whole system goes ViP there will be receivers to authenticate. Any technological solution to tracking receiver use has bugs ... but the more that can be verified automagically the less that needs to be verified by harrassment, er "Audit Team".


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

They don't really care where the receivers are, just that they are all in the same location.

Otherwise, they might get in to the business of trapping "movers".


----------



## Zero327 (Oct 10, 2006)

Your receivers are really artificially intelligent robots, the receiver location is an encrypted countdown timer. One day Charlie will activate them and they will sprout legs and arms, prevent you from "moving" or downloading MP3s without paying for them, for your protection.

Huh? Charli...oh NO DEAR GOD NO!!!!....

DISH Network is great....autopay saves you money....AT250 is good...I recommend it to all my friends....

0 .. 0


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

James Long said:


> Checking in via IP is workable but is not a final solution. Not everyone without a phone line has an ethernet network with 24/7 access. It is a a nice alternative for those without phones but _with_ some ISP connection, but not for everyone. The IP address each receiver reports in on should be enough to place them at the same location behind the same gateway ... if someone connects their receivers directly to the internet and gets separate IPs for each receivers it would throw off that tracking (these would be rare cases).
> 
> DISHComm is a possible solution (telling "extra" receivers to turn off if they can't see the primary receiver) but that assumes that DISHComm works in all situations and all DISHComm receivers in a household can see each other.
> 
> Neither IP nor DISHComm works with receivers without those functions. Until the whole system goes ViP there will be receivers to authenticate. Any technological solution to tracking receiver use has bugs ... but the more that can be verified automagically the less that needs to be verified by harrassment, er "Audit Team".


agreed - There is no "one best way" - and yes - there is the problem of Legacy receivers (such as my 4900 and the even older x000 receivers). Providing more options where possible would be a good thing, - that's all I'm saying. After all - modems die too (my 4900's has).

at least with the receivers with USB ports - they CAN come up with some options - they just need to dedicate some brains and resources to coming up with cost effective alternatives and implementing them. The only reason I can come up with for these other technologies to have not been implemented is a cost benefit one.


----------



## tywahn (Apr 2, 2007)

There is no way they will adopt any kind of Internet check-ins. They are making BANK off people, like myself, who have no landlines. It's all just another aspect of the nickel and diming that they do so well.
If my 3-year-old Series 2 Tivo could do it via USB WiFi adapter, Dish sure as hell can.


----------



## puck (Feb 29, 2004)

Been a customer for over 10 years. If I get treated like that, it's hello Comcast. Have Comcast at my other house and I get Hi Def locals. My locals through Dish are dark and the picture quality is horrible.

I'm on the edge now. That bull**** treatment would send me over and I would never look back.


----------



## HDTVFanAtic (Jul 23, 2005)

James Long said:


> They will happily disable all of your receivers for any reason or no reason at all --- just because they think that you are a criminal.


No, they will disable all EXCEPT the primary receiver so they can continue to charge you for your contract.


----------



## HDTVFanAtic (Jul 23, 2005)

HDMe said:


> The internet "solution" is not one. There is no way for Dish to verify the geographical location via internet like they can by IDing your phone line. So this is simply not going to go away, unless and until there is some cheap technology that would allow them to locate a receiver via another type of connection.
> 
> About the only way I know right now... would be to put GPS in the LNB or dish on the roof... and have the receivers communicate that info via internet and if the info does not match for all receivers in your home then they audit you. Receivers that can talk to each other (via DishComm) could also simply shut down automatically if two receivers are not connected to the same location.
> 
> But I don't think this is coming to receivers anytime soon.


Geographic location means nothing. They could care less about the phone number that calls in. The area code mine calls in with is 500 miles from where the box is located. VoiP numbers can be a half world away.

They could care less where the calls come from, as long as they are on the same line (and mine are not coming in on the line or area cord on my account).

As for IPs, they have an issue with that as most residential IPs are dynamic, not static.



James Long said:


> The IP address each receiver reports in on should be enough to place them at the same location behind the same gateway ... if someone connects their receivers directly to the internet and gets separate IPs for each receivers it would throw off that tracking (these would be rare cases).


Again, most residential IPs are dynamic so yes, they will change every time you reboot your cablemodem or roughly every 30 days - or less.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

HDTVFanAtic said:


> No, they will disable all EXCEPT the primary receiver so they can continue to charge you for your contract.


Some have reported ALL receivers lost ... your experience may vary.


HDTVFanAtic said:


> They could care less where the calls come from, as long as they are on the same line (and mine are not coming in on the line or area cord on my account).
> 
> As for IPs, they have an issue with that as most residential IPs are dynamic, not static.
> 
> Again, most residential IPs are dynamic so yes, they will change every time you reboot your cablemodem or roughly every 30 days - or less.


If one receiver reports in from a "new IP" it would be easy to tell the others to report in immediately (via satellite) to make sure the gateway IP changed. As noted before, a problem would be caused if different machines in the same home were given different IPs, but most homes are set up with a residential gateway that gives the household the same IP.

I suppose one could tunnel their home internet service through a proxy and get the same IP at multiple sites. No solution is perfect.


----------



## HDTVFanAtic (Jul 23, 2005)

James Long said:


> Some have reported ALL receivers lost ... your experience may vary.


If they cut all receivers, then you can claim they cut your service and your contract is null and void. By keeping the 1 primary receiver active after the audit (which they do as simple math tells you that if you only have 1 active stb, it is guaranteed to be active only at a single location at a time), they can continue to charge you for the full package you are contractually obligated for with the only reduction in fee being the small mirroring charge (which is not guaranteed as part of your 12-18-24 month contracts).


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

As stated, your experience may vary. They can easily shut down the account and charge the customer an early termination fee for violating their contract. It all depends on just how nasty the audit department wants to get with the customer.


----------



## HDTVFanAtic (Jul 23, 2005)

James Long said:


> As stated, your experience may vary. They can easily shut down the account and charge the customer an early termination fee for violating their contract. It all depends on just how nasty the audit department wants to get with the customer.


If they turn off all your receivers and you have paid the bills, then they cannot charge you an early termination charge as they made the decision to terminate the service - and it wasn't for non-payment.

That's why they keep 1 receiver on AFTER a failed audit to make you live up to the terms of the contract.

They may turn all receivers off PRIOR to the audit to get your attention, but they will turn one back on after a failed audit to force you to continue paying the montly charge.

I've dealt with them a number of times in the past first hand - and even discovered (by accident and confirmed in the conversation) that they have some clever ways during the process that can catch those that possibily have receivers at different locations - and during those conversations (none of which have been of the nazi nature most report) because of the way one receiver was connected, I discovered an additional portion of the check sum they have in place from the code you must read back that has never been discussed on any thread.....but regardless - they will keep 1 receiver on so you are forced to keep paying the terms of your contract.

And btw, I have never had a stb fail, fwiw.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Your experience may vary.


----------



## HDTVFanAtic (Jul 23, 2005)

Don't confuse their procedutes when they temporarily turn off all receivers to get your attention to call in after you do not return their phone calls and their procedure of what they do after a failed audit. If they discontinue your service on all stbs and you have paid your account on time, they have no legal claim to termination fee - which is why they have a procedure to leave one stb on.

Of course, most people get mad enough and just cancel their service then anyway, thus triggering the termination charge.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Don't confuse your experience/knowledge with the full truth.


----------



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

If he is wrong let's hear the "full truth".


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Read the thread. Preferably the shorter posts.


----------



## STDog (Mar 22, 2007)

Not everyone is still under a contract either.

I know I'm not. My last contract was to get the SuperDish and a 301. But that way 3+ years ago.


----------



## Zero327 (Oct 10, 2006)

HDTVFanAtic said:


> If they turn off all your receivers and you have paid the bills, then they cannot charge you an early termination charge as they made the decision to terminate the service - and it wasn't for non-payment.
> 
> That's why they keep 1 receiver on AFTER a failed audit to make you live up to the terms of the contract.
> 
> ...


The account can absolutely be closed and a cancellation fee for early termination enforced. MANY people have tried to play this game before, none have won. The customer's definition of breach of contract doesn't enter into it, there's a clause in the contract which states at any point in time services or support for the product or service may be terminated with any or no notice by DISH to the customer. In order words, they could pull the plug and dance with it outside on your front porch, the contract is still valid.

They turn one receiver back on for failed audits in the hopes of maintaining a customer afterwards. Because if they can confirm at least one receiver is legitimate, despite what they turn off that's still one more customer at X number of dollars a month.

If you think this is wrong, try it.


----------



## AllieVi (Apr 10, 2002)

The whole point of the audit process is to discourage/prevent theft of service. There's no possibility of theft with only one receiver, no matter where it's located. So it's not clear why DISH would not keep one alive, keep a customer and collect the fees.

Next time I see Charlie I'm going to look for evidence of bullet holes in his shoes - I don't expect to see any.


----------



## HDTVFanAtic (Jul 23, 2005)

Zero327 said:


> The account can absolutely be closed and a cancellation fee for early termination enforced. MANY people have tried to play this game before, none have won. The customer's definition of breach of contract doesn't enter into it, there's a clause in the contract which states at any point in time services or support for the product or service may be terminated with any or no notice by DISH to the customer. In order words, they could pull the plug and dance with it outside on your front porch, the contract is still valid.
> 
> They turn one receiver back on for failed audits in the hopes of maintaining a customer afterwards. Because if they can confirm at least one receiver is legitimate, despite what they turn off that's still one more customer at X number of dollars a month.
> 
> If you think this is wrong, try it.


I have dealt with the dish audit team multiple times and have been told by various members their procedures - which have always been identical - and echoed by those who have fought it.

Believe what you want, but there is a procedure for this in place.


----------



## HDTVFanAtic (Jul 23, 2005)

AllieVi said:


> The whole point of the audit process is to discourage/prevent theft of service. There's no possibility of theft with only one receiver, no matter where it's located. So it's not clear why DISH would not keep one alive, keep a customer and collect the fees.
> 
> Next time I see Charlie I'm going to look for evidence of bullet holes in his shoes - I don't expect to see any.


We have a winner.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Required reading:
http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/about_us/residential_customer_agreement/index.shtml

*3. CANCELLATION OF SERVICE*
C. In addition to all other rights that DISH Network may have to disconnect your Services, DISH Network has the right to disconnect your Services at any time without providing notice to you if: (i) you fail to pay any bill in full when it is due; (ii) we receive confirmation that you have received Services, or any part of the Services, without paying for them; (iii) you otherwise violate the terms and conditions of this Agreement or any customer agreement(s) applicable to the promotion(s) pursuant to which you are receiving Services and/or Equipment; (iv) you transfer, encumber or relocate any leased Equipment (unless you relocate such equipment as part of a residential move into an area within which you can permissibly continue to receive such Services); (v) you assign or attempt to assign any of your rights, duties or obligations under the terms and conditions of this Agreement or any customer agreement(s) applicable to the promotion(s) pursuant to which you are receiving Services and/or Equipment ; (vi) you are receiving Services through a third-party billing agent and become ineligible to receive applicable services provided by such third-party billing agent; or (vii) any act of bankruptcy on your part or the commencement of bankruptcy proceedings against you.

D. If your Services are canceled or disconnected for any reason, you are still responsible for the payment of all outstanding balances accrued, including without limitation any applicable Fees.

Yes, Virginia, Dish Network CAN cancel your service AND charge you applicable fees (which would include early termination fees) if you violate the residential service agreement.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I think the gyst here is.... when you violate the residential agreement (say by not connecting all receivers to a phone line).. then Dish can choose the route to resolve the problem. They can give you a chance to work with them, or they can decide to cut you loose.

I suspect more times than not Dish is going to try somewhat to work with a customer to keep the business... but from time to time may decide to cut someone loose.

Once you are in violation of the contract, you can't complain about Dish cutting you off and say that they broke the contract since you had already done so.


----------



## HDTVFanAtic (Jul 23, 2005)

James Long said:


> Required reading:
> http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/about_us/residential_customer_agreement/index.shtml
> 
> *3. CANCELLATION OF SERVICE*
> ...


Absolutely they can charge you any fees for services rendered - they CANNOT charge you a termination fee as they declined to deliver the service. Check with a lawyer if you are really interested - I know I did.

and from the same reference:

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/about_us/residential_customer_agreement/index.shtml

F. Additional Tuners and Receivers. We *may* allow you to place additional receivers on your account *in our sole discretion*.

This is why they disconnect all but one unit after a failed audit - to keep the subcount and churn rate down - while keeping revenue flowing.


----------



## HDTVFanAtic (Jul 23, 2005)

HDMe said:


> I think the gyst here is.... when you violate the residential agreement (say by not connecting all receivers to a phone line).. then Dish can choose the route to resolve the problem. They can give you a chance to work with them, or they can decide to cut you loose.
> 
> I suspect more times than not Dish is going to try somewhat to work with a customer to keep the business... but from time to time may decide to cut someone loose.
> 
> Once you are in violation of the contract, you can't complain about Dish cutting you off and say that they broke the contract since you had already done so.


And all one has to do is say their telephone line is connected - perhaps the telephone modem is broken  .

If they choose to term the account, again, they cannot charge the termination fee - just fees owed up to the time they decided to terminate the service.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Your experience may vary.


----------



## Zero327 (Oct 10, 2006)

HDTVFanAtic said:


> I have dealt with the dish audit team multiple times and have been told by various members their procedures - which have always been identical - and echoed by those who have fought it.
> 
> Believe what you want, but there is a procedure for this in place.


I can get a parrot to do the same thing. What you fail to understand is the audit team flips your receiver switches on and off. The departments involved in charging you, could care less what the audit team thinks and CAN charge you regardless of what you or the audit team says. You getting a pat on the head to comfort and reassure you that this isn't the case doesn't change facts. (It does get your cooperation for the audit those doesn't it? Imagine that...)

Your next thought is going to be party A made you a promise and party B broke it, so DISH is obligated to cut you a break. I would say speak to anyone else with a billing dispute over $100 and let me know.

The fact is if it was a goal, it can absolutely happen. And while the particular department involved with audits may or may not have outlined their procedures to you, there's someone else with an entirely differently playbook, and likely your credit card number.

Again, I reiterate my earlier point. If you don't buy what I say, try it. I'll be sitting here patiently waiting. Let me know how it goes. Maybe you'll be the lucky one that gets out of it. Maybe my last name is Ergen and you're hosed. So many possibilities.


----------



## HDTVFanAtic (Jul 23, 2005)

Zero327 said:


> I can get a parrot to do the same thing. What you fail to understand is the audit team flips your receiver switches on and off. The departments involved in charging you, could care less what the audit team thinks and CAN charge you regardless of what you or the audit team says. You getting a pat on the head to comfort and reassure you that this isn't the case doesn't change facts. (It does get your cooperation for the audit those doesn't it? Imagine that...)
> 
> Your next thought is going to be party A made you a promise and party B broke it, so DISH is obligated to cut you a break. I would say speak to anyone else with a billing dispute over $100 and let me know.
> 
> ...


Again, I think I know pretty well FIRST HAND what the Dish Audit team thinks. Again, I know some things that go into the checksum that you haven't even thought of.

But I do find it comical that this thread has gone on for 2 1/2 weeks and despite 2 pages of some people stating if the audit team fails you, they will terminate ALL your receivers and your account, not 1 credible post has stated that it happened to them - not even 1 uncredible post either

Think about it.

Charlie may be stupid - but he isn't dumb.

Wall Street doesn't want to see churn. It costs E* over $600 to replace a sub.

They would rather leave one on and hope they stay - or let them get pissed and cancel the account - which would then force the sub to pay the termination fee.

Welcome to reality.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

HDTVFanAtic said:


> Again, I think I know pretty well FIRST HAND what the Dish Audit team thinks.


Which leads be to ask, are you an Audit Team Nazi? It seems that you wish to speak for them. 

In your own posts you have CLEARLY stated that E* will disable ALL receivers "to get the subscriber's attention". Why is it so hard for you to believe that they would not follow the policy set forth in their own Residential Agreement and leave ALL receivers disabled?

Perhaps it would be "a good idea" to leave one receiver active ... but it is in no way shape or form guaranteed that E*'s audit team will do that.

Say what you want, it does not matter. I suggest that anyone reading what you say ignore it and concentrate on what others have said in this thread.


----------



## AllieVi (Apr 10, 2002)

James Long said:


> ... Why is it so hard for you to believe that they would not follow the policy set forth in their own Residential Agreement and leave ALL receivers disabled? ...


While it's a possible outcome, I can't imagine what DISH's motivation would be to take that action.

Once additional receivers are disabled, eliminating the possibility of theft of service, how could DISH benefit by disabling the last one? The stream of revenue would stop, causing Charlie to ask for the head of the audit department on a plate.

As HDTVFanAtic suggests, maybe someone who has actually had all receivers disabled will surprise me and confirm this unlikely result.


----------



## STDog (Mar 22, 2007)

The early termination fee will be charged in the event the contract is broken. If *you* violate the agreement, then you broke the contract and owe the fee. Period.

Just because it was the audit team that discovered you were violating the agreement doesn't change that fact. Not sure why it seams so complicated to some 

Whether it's a "good" business decision or not, doesn't effect the law.

And how likely is it that someone who had 3+ receivers will stay one all but one are turned off?


----------



## Zero327 (Oct 10, 2006)

James Long said:


> Which leads be to ask, are you an Audit Team Nazi? It seems that you wish to speak for them.
> 
> In your own posts you have CLEARLY stated that E* will disable ALL receivers "to get the subscriber's attention". Why is it so hard for you to believe that they would not follow the policy set forth in their own Residential Agreement and leave ALL receivers disabled?
> 
> ...


Actually he sounds more like a CSR that thinks he knows what goes on in every other department of the company and their policies as well. *shrug* I agree with James here.



HDTVFanAtic said:


> Again, I think I know pretty well FIRST HAND what the Dish Audit team thinks. Again, I know some things that go into the checksum that you haven't even thought of.


Letting those equipment locks go to your head I see. I'm fully aware the receiver checksum reports on unit status as well. Don't assume you know something more than someone else. Especially someone you don't know. I am impressed though, "checksum" is a pretty complicated terminology even for an audit agent. Did you learn that in last week's training?


----------



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

Zero327 said:


> Actually he sounds more like a CSR that thinks he knows what goes on in every other department of the company and their policies as well. *shrug* I agree with James here.
> 
> Letting those equipment locks go to your head I see. I'm fully aware the receiver checksum reports on unit status as well. Don't assume you know something more than someone else. Especially someone you don't know. I am impressed though, "checksum" is a pretty complicated terminology even for an audit agent. Did you learn that in last week's training?


I know HDFanAtic from other forums. He is an industry insider. Don't assume, indeed.


----------



## sansha (Apr 27, 2007)

can I ask what is the big deal about the audit team calling you? They called me once, presumably because I have 3 receivers and only one hooked up to a phone line. One is in my bedroom, with no phone line, and the other is in my home office. While there's a line in there its a different number than my personal line. Even though both have the same address, I took dish litereally when they said they both had to be hooked up to the same phone number, so I never hooked that one to that phone line. I'd be happy to walk around with a long phone cord once a month and let the receivers report in, but I don't think you can do that. Anyway, the audit team called, i walked around the house and turned on the three receivers and told them the numbers and that was that. It was annoying, mostly because I'd been having a lot of trouble with the dishplayers at that point and having dish call for that was just adding insult to injury, but it was over in five minutes.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

No big deal if you're playing by the rules (like you are , sansha). If you're not - well - things go downhill quickly.

I don't expect to ever get called now - 1 dualtuner DVR on phoneline.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Zero327 said:


> Your receivers are really artificially intelligent robots, the receiver location is an encrypted countdown timer. One day Charlie will activate them and they will sprout legs and arms, prevent you from "moving" or downloading MP3s without paying for them, for your protection.<skip>


Pure bull manure . Wanna see where a formula for calculate the "Location ID" posted ?

[[I can't believe - you aware a lot about details inside Dish and same time spreading urban legends for scare unexperienced ppl. 
Perhaps working for PR and Audit departments do double wage .]


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith, please grow a sense of humor! It was an obvious joke.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Too late for me, I see now .


----------



## Zero327 (Oct 10, 2006)

gjrhine said:


> I know HDFanAtic from other forums. He is an industry insider. Don't assume, indeed.


I don't doubt that. I just want to know "inside" what?


----------



## HDTVFanAtic (Jul 23, 2005)

Zero327 said:


> Actually he sounds more like a CSR that thinks he knows what goes on in every other department of the company and their policies as well. *shrug* I agree with James here.


Hillarious that people fail to realize I have been very anti-Dish for the last 6-9 months - and I am a CSR - that is TOO funny.

If I am a CSR, I am the highest paid CSR in the history of CSRs 

It's also interesting that someone such as yourself and others here can pick and choose certain posts and ASSUME that I work for E* - especially when I state that Dish has no legal right to a termination fee if they disconnect your service. You think a CSR or E* would say that?



Zero327 said:


> Letting those equipment locks go to your head I see. I'm fully aware the receiver checksum reports on unit status as well. Don't assume you know something more than someone else. Especially someone you don't know. I am impressed though, "checksum" is a pretty complicated terminology even for an audit agent. Did you learn that in last week's training?


When you know what makes up checksum - which you clearly do not - then you might be a smart as me. Until then, keep guessing incorrectly.


----------



## HDTVFanAtic (Jul 23, 2005)

STDog said:


> The early termination fee will be charged in the event the contract is broken. If *you* violate the agreement, then you broke the contract and owe the fee. Period.
> 
> Just because it was the audit team that discovered you were violating the agreement doesn't change that fact. Not sure why it seams so complicated to some
> 
> ...


Yes, why is it so complicated to you and others to understand what the audit team does?????? 

The audit team does not have the ability to decide if you violated the terms of the agreement - as nothing they can do can prove beyond a shadow of a doubt that you have done anything to violate those terms.

What that have is the decision to decide if you are allowed to operate multiple receivers and check to see if you have a cache of unpaid PPV movies that have not phoned in.

Thus, they can disconnect all additional receivers - allowing you only one on your account - as per the link I posted above.

Why its so hard for you to understand that is very curious.


----------



## HDTVFanAtic (Jul 23, 2005)

James Long said:


> Say what you want, it does not matter. I suggest that anyone reading what you say ignore it and concentrate on what others have said in this thread.


As noted, interesting to note that no credible poster has told us how the audit team terminated all receivers on their account entirely.

Now who is living in never-never land?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

HDTVFanAtic said:


> The audit team does not have the ability to decide if you violated the terms of the agreement - as nothing they can do can prove beyond a shadow of a doubt that you have done anything to violate those terms.


Someone should tell the audit team that! They have a long history of deciding that everyone on their call list is a criminal, guilty until the customer proves themselves innocent and then only until the next time their account pops up on the audit team's radar. Yet you don't seem to want to believe that such a team exists? The E* audit team on your planet is polite and courteous and never completely shuts down an account for failing to comply? Which sun is your rock orbiting?

They have the ability and the history of deciding anything they want. Only the CEO office holds more power.


HDTVFanAtic said:


> Now who is living in never-never land?


You are!

BTW: No credible poster has told us that the audit team does not have the authority to terminate an account and charge all applicable fees.


----------



## Zero327 (Oct 10, 2006)

James Long said:


> Only the CEO office holds more power.


Eh... That's not true but I agree with the rest.

At any rate we're not going to get through to him. He seems to be convinced he knows it all regardless of who tells him what so whatever. He is correct that the audit team doesn't have the ability to decide cancellation fees or who isn't charged them, that's an entirely seperate entity.

...

Noone ever made the contention that the audit team gets to decide anything except which receivers are on and off. The statement was that someone else can and does make that decision. That I know to be true, you don't have to agree but again that doesn't change facts.

And your pay rate aside, when you make statements without any support and attack people who are telling you you're wrong and have more combined experience in the satellite industry than yourself, I would think you might re-examimine your position. But I'll also tell you right now that if you think DISH waits until things are "beyond a shadow of a doubt" to charge a cancellation fee, you haven't been paying attention at all.


----------



## STDog (Mar 22, 2007)

HDTVFanAtic said:


> The audit team does not have the ability to decide if you violated the terms of the agreement - as nothing they can do can prove beyond a shadow of a doubt that you have done anything to violate those terms.


That is exactly what they ARE doing.

According to the terms of the CSA, not having all the receivers at one physical address violates the CSA. That is what the audit team is check for. If they find that all are not present at that one location, they have caught you in violation of the CSA.

Now Dish can shut you down completely, charge you fees for the receivers that were charged $5/mo instead of the full rate, and a termination fee if you were under contract. It's all YOUR fault, since YOU violated the CSA.

They CAN do it, and that is exactly what the audit team is looking for.

Maybe Dish hasn't pushed the issue that far yet. Maybe they only do it to the gross violators, and we haven't heard for them. I doubt the type of person who setup 4+ receivers ion 4 different locations, and offers them at "reduced" rates to others is going to post on this board. :nono2:


----------

